# gd-jpeg Problem (not a valid jpeg file)



## rapier (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, 

ich versuche mich gerade mit dem verändern von jpg Dateien. Mit den meisten Dateien funktioniert es wie gewollt, bei einigen kriege ich jedoch folgenden Fehler: 

Warning: imagecreatefromjpeg(): gd-jpeg: JPEG library reports unrecoverable error 
Warning: imagecreatefromjpeg():  '/srv/www/htdocs/pics/109889950023241.jpg'  is not a valid JPEG file 

Ein vorheriges getimagesize(); liefert 
	
	
	



```
(
    [0] => 939
    [1] => 629
    [2] => 2
    [3] => width="939" height="629"
    [bits] => 8
    [channels] => 4
    [mime] => image/jpeg
)
```

Leider werde ich aus dieser Meldung nicht wirklich schlau momentan, deshalb hoffe ich, daß mir einer von euch helfen kann bei der Behebung des Problems. 

edit:
ich hab gerade bemerkt, daß die Bilder bei denen es geht 3 Channel haben (RGB), die bei denen es nicht geht dagegen 4 (CMYK).
Gibt es eine (build-in) Konvertierungsmöglichkeit zwischen diesen beiden Farbräumen bzw. alternative Funktionen, die dafür geeignet sind?

Danke im Voraus 
Frank


----------



## Lukasz (29. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst beruhigt weiterarbeiten. Ich kenne diese Probleme bestens. Heut zu tage ordnet jede Firma ihr Jpegs selbst an. Unter anderen kommt mal dann auch vor, dass die hälfte nicht . Ist aber keine Aufregung wert. Nimm einfach gifs oder bestens pngs, dann hast du die Fehler nicht mehr. Ich finde, dass die jpgs under php GD sehr labil laufen.

Aber hier kann ich dir auch keine Garantie geben. Wie gesagt, bekomme ich bei Jpegs auch immer wieder son text hin, obwohl Grafik vorhanden ist.


----------

